# The Stream



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Yesterday I had the opportunity to visit a place that is near and dear to my heart. This place has been a refuge when I needed to recharge my batteries and a place I headed for quiet time to think about goals and the future. Today, the trip was simply to partake of the purity of this little mountain stream and to check on the cutthroat population. It’s safe to say that the purity is still there and the cutthroat population is doing well!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Great Cut Jeff! 

I need to get out and fly fish again. It to was a way for me to recharge. Haven't done it in 20+ years. Guiding did that to me. All I was, was an overpriced babysitter.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

taxidermist said:


> Great Cut Jeff!
> 
> I need to get out and fly fish again. It to was a way for me to recharge. Haven't done it in 20+ years. Guiding did that to me. All I was, was an overpriced babysitter.


Let me know when you have some free time and let’s hit the river! Plenty of places not to far from where you like to chase kokes!

Fun fact about “the stream” - this little stretch of the river is where my fly fishing addiction started. I always looked at fly fishers as the dorks of the fishing world - thousands of dollars invested in waders, rods, and reels. All a guy needed was a worm, spinner, and a cheap Walmart reel and pole combo, I ignorantly thought ... One day I decided to give fly fishing a try, just to confirm my stance on the dorkiness of it. The moment a little cutt came out from under some overhanging willows and hammered my dry fly, I was mesmerized. Now, it’s my favorite dorky addiction!!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I knew you were a Dork LOL. I'll take you up on that offer if I get some time alone. If the wife finds out I'm going fishing without her, she'll be very upset and I'll have to live in the shop until she settles down. I better blow the dust off the old rod and see if the line has decayed away.

Thanks!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

It's amazing what certain stretches of river hold in our collective memories. We camp up the Greys River in WY every year and have been doing so for the 20 years my wife and I have been married. Her family has been going for over 50 years! It took me three years to learn what those fish wanted and when and, it used to bug me to no end that I could catch 15"+ fish in the tributary creeks dunking worms but couldn't get a fish over 11-12" on the main river with flies on the 3 weight. On that 3rd or 4th year I explored a back channel of the river and finally struck gold. Working my way back around to the main river, I found a section where rocks created a break with a beautiful seam and slack water that is ALWAYS loaded with fish. Each year we go back to the Greys, I have to visit these two spots and they have always produced. Even though that river is open to everyone to fish, I consider those two areas "mine" and still wonder if anyone else ever fishes that back channel.

I typically fish this section at the start of the week and again on the last day or two of the week. This year, it produced the biggest fish of the trip - a healthy 16" football-shaped cutt. Needless, I'll be heading back there next year to rejuvenate and remember all the good times of years past!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Holy hell... this website is hiding your 2nd picture as its too disturbing for those under 18. WTF is this site coming too.










-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I think the website is taking the phrase "fish porn" a bit too literally here. 🤷‍♂️

Nice fish!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I think MWscott has the bigger fish and Jeff is a little upset. Being a moderator, he is holding the pictures hostage.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

taxidermist said:


> I think MWscott has the bigger fish and Jeff is a little upset. Being a moderator, he is holding the pictures hostage.


That's pretty darn hilarious! MWscott totally has bigger and better looking fish in his pictures, that's for sure!!


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

I have a few places like that as well. They are perfect for recharging the batteries and reminding me of how much fun the great outdoors can be! Here’s a pic from a week or so ago.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

DallanC said:


> Holy hell... this website is hiding your 2nd picture as its too disturbing for those under 18. WTF is this site coming too.
> 
> View attachment 148815
> 
> ...


Did the site really block that 2nd photo as "sensitive"? Wow...the world is changin'.

Not trying to one-up you Jeff! 😁


----------



## Admin (Jun 21, 2012)

DallanC said:


> Holy hell... this website is hiding your 2nd picture as its too disturbing for those under 18. WTF is this site coming too.
> 
> View attachment 148815
> 
> ...


Occasionally these filters will generate false positives.

You just need to turn the filter off in your account.

Go to this link: https://www.utahwildlife.net/account/preferences
Then tick off this box. "Show sensitive and/or mature content. Content not recommended for those under 18"

If there is a false positive you can report it and the mods can mark it safe. Its a software glitch is all. 

-Philip


----------

